# Retractable Threading Tool Holder !!!



## chip maker (Feb 15, 2015)

Well after questions and ordering some dove tail cutters etc. I finally got this holder put together. Not that there wasn't a few issues with the making of the tool. Had to work really slow with the dove tails as was suggested to make sure I didn't destroy the cutters, as I also only have a Grizzly G8689 mini mill and that worked out well. I did try to figure out the math for cutting these but didn't seem to work for me so just used a caliper and 6in rule . Had to make 2 cams because of a miscalculation but that also finally worked out. Funny how on paper things seem to be fine till you start building and find either a better way or a better idea. On one cam I set up the cam in the wrong direction in the 4 jaw chuck so learned again from that mistake. Anyway in the end it has turned out and that's all that counts. I do have a lot of time in on it but this is a Hobby right.!!! I kind of copied the idea but with my own ideas as I didn't like the large size of the ones I seen so just put my own tweast on it.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 15, 2015)

Nicely done!
Here is mine.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/retracting-tool-holder.1986/

Pierre


----------



## randyc (Feb 15, 2015)

I am impressed by the workmanship and designs of those of you with limited machining capability.  I have a LOT of machinery, some pretty good stuff too, but I don't often crank out the quality work that so many of you seem to find effortless !  Love to read about and see these projects


----------



## Rob (Feb 17, 2015)

Could you also post some pictures of the cam and some dimensions please?  Thanks


----------



## chip maker (Feb 18, 2015)

Rob said:


> Could you also post some pictures of the cam and some dimensions please?  Thanks


Rob, Am sending the photos you ask for but if you are making the tool you should keep in mind that the size might be different than yours. The size of the material you use for the main body will make this cam larger in length,shaft and cam size. The one I took the photo of is the first one I made but had to update size. When I milled the slot I over shot a bit and made it to wide so had to make the new one as there was to much play in the first one I made. Total length of mine is, 1 1/8in, shaft is 1/2in and the cam is 3/4in. Another thing to not forget is when you set this up in your 4jaw make sure you move the part in the right direction I made that mistake and the cam doesn't come out. Thanks and if there is anything else let me know.


----------



## JPower6210 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi-  do you have any drawings or dimensions that you started from?  I really like yours as it looks like I could use my Mesa threading tool vs the round one of the the hemingway kit-  Thanks!


----------



## chip maker (Feb 18, 2015)

JPower6210 said:


> Hi-  do you have any drawings or dimensions that you started from?  I really like yours as it looks like I could use my Mesa threading tool vs the round one of the the hemingway kit-  Thanks!


Sorry but when I started to build this all I did was look at a few I found thru this site. I looked at one  that Alan Pinkus put together and at the Hemingway kit. The kit seemed OK but would cost more than doing it myself (Except I had to order the dove tail cutters to do this.) Alan has a neat unit but to me was a bit large. After looking at these and just putting a few ideas on paper with a few pieces of metal on the desk I figured out how I wanted mine to be. My first idea didn't work out because the cam would have locked up the parts, HA! HA! So it does take a little time to work out the details before you stat the build. Yes mine is set up that if for some reason you wanted different type cutter you can use them in my design. My tool also can be shimmed either at the tool or at the mount to the tool post I worked this in because of different size cutters   Even tho this took awhile to build it has come out good and was a learning experience. You know what they say , *Your never to old to learn!!    *
I could measure mine up for you if you really need them.  In any case Have fun building one for yourself. Thanks


----------



## iron man (Feb 19, 2015)

Great idea a very useful tool and it was done up right.. Ray


----------



## Cadillac STS (Mar 1, 2015)

Here is another one for someone to see how it works, maybe make one:  This one is very simple, no dovetails and works great.

































































If I were to make one I would not bother with the square hole in the end to put in a cutter.  I would slot the end and put in a carbide threading bit.  Simpler and more rigid than holding another tool with this tool.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

Chip Maker said:


> Well, after questions and ordering some dove tail cutters etc. I finally got this holder put together. Not that there wasn't a few issues with the making of the tool. Had to work really slow with the dove tails as was suggested to make sure I didn't destroy the cutters, as I also only have a Grizzly G8689 mini mill and that worked out well. I did try to figure out the math for cutting these but didn't seem to work for me so just used a caliper and 6in rule . Had to make 2 cams because of a miscalculation but that also finally worked out. Funny how on paper things seem to be fine till you start building and find either a better way or a better idea. On one cam I set up the cam in the wrong direction in the 4 jaw chuck so learned again from that mistake. Anyway in the end it has turned out and that's all that counts. I do have a lot of time in on it but this is a Hobby right.!!! I kind of copied the idea but with my own ideas as I didn't like the large size of the ones I seen so just put my own tweast on it.



That looks great. I might just have to make one myself. Does the cam give it a "positive lock" in the threading position or do you have another type of locking system to keep it from moving? 

As for making some mistakes building it, that's simply the learning process. I make plenty of mistakes machining, but I learn from all of them.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

My only fear is the tool tipping sideways , being so far away from the compound and tool holder. But I guess with only light cuts it's ok.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Mar 29, 2017)

randyc said:


> I have a LOT of machinery, some pretty good stuff too, but I don't often crank out the quality work that so many of you seem to find effortless !



Ha!  Whether it's working on a machine, playing sports, playing music, etc. you should know that the trick to making things look easy is hard work and practice.


----------

